# Help! Need an image for TCD746500 (TiVo Premiere)



## admadan (Feb 14, 2013)

So I've been trying to upgrade my TiVo for like a week. I just replaced a dead drive in my old TiVo HD and upgraded to 1TB WD Red drive. So I figured I'd update my TiVo Premiere. I bought 1 2TB WD20EFRX drive for the Premier. I used DvrBARS to make an image from the original drive (which boots and runs ok) and tried restoring it to the new drive, which kept failing. I ran the WD diagnostics on it and it failed, oh well it happens. I received the replacement drive and it tests fine. DvrBARS restored fine, but the tivo kept rebooting. It would show the welcome to TiVo screen and then restart (this was before even using JMFS to expand the drive) and I'd be stuck in this loop. So I tried using JMFS to do a drive to drive copy and it kept giving truncated errors. Tried using MFSTools 3.2 and it reported a problem with my source drive....so I think my source drive is dying. Could someone please give me a copy of an image for me to try?

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

admadan said:


> So I've been trying to upgrade my TiVo for like a week. I just replaced a dead drive in my old TiVo HD and upgraded to 1TB WD Red drive. So I figured I'd update my TiVo Premiere. I bought 1 2TB WD20EFRX drive for the Premier. I used DvrBARS to make an image from the original drive (which boots and runs ok) and tried restoring it to the new drive, which kept failing. I ran the WD diagnostics on it and it failed, oh well it happens. I received the replacement drive and it tests fine. DvrBARS restored fine, but the tivo kept rebooting. It would show the welcome to TiVo screen and then restart (this was before even using JMFS to expand the drive) and I'd be stuck in this loop. So I tried using JMFS to do a drive to drive copy and it kept giving truncated errors. Tried using MFSTools 3.2 and it reported a problem with my source drive....so I think my source drive is dying. Could someone please give me a copy of an image for me to try?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent. It's for a 746320, but you can expand it with jmfs.

Sorry about the DvrBARS image of your original drive. TiVo recently changed the file system on the OS partition from Ext2 to SquashFS even though it still says Ext2 in the partition table. If it can't read the file system it doesn't copy the OS partition at all, which is why your image from an up-to-date drive that still boots doesn't work. I need to add a few lines to just copy the OS partitions byte-for-byte if it can't read it, but I've been swamped at work. My old images from 2013 still work.


----------



## admadan (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks! Yeah, I wondered if it had to do with the actual OS. Years ago I followed the guide on the Rosswalker website and just saw an update saying current Virgin TiVos can't be cloned due to drm changes, or something along those lines. I ran the quick WD diagnostic on the original drive and came back fine, while the long one was running (also fine) I saw that update and started wondering if something got changed on my current 20.6.3 OS to keep the drive from being backed up properly with the tools I tried. Although I couldn't find any posts to that effect. I'll try your image once I get back home.


----------



## admadan (Feb 14, 2013)

The old OS image worked, thanks! My TiVo now boots up and shows the many many hours that I can record on the new 2TB drive.


----------



## Paul Reger (May 6, 2018)

Hi, I need a disk image for a TCD746500 too, together with a pointer to a s/w tool to write the image from a windows laptop. It is only a 500 GB drive. I have a SATA <-> USB cable that seems to work fine. I have used it in the past to reimage a Series 3 HD tivo (Tivo TCD652160). I used Ross Walker's website to do that. I actually still have the same tools to image the series 3. (winmfs). Seemed to work fine.

This new tivo I have (TCD746500) works fine, but the opening animation sequence is hosed, and I want to fix it.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Sent.

You can find DvrBARS to restore the image in the Upgrade Center forum. You will also need jmfs or MFSTools 3.2 to expand the image from 320GB to 500GB.

I don't think it will do you any good as far as the opening animation goes. TiVo removed it from the current software quite a while back, though you might see it once or twice on the initial setup before the software updates itself automatically.


----------



## Paul Reger (May 6, 2018)

Thanks again. I have a new problem with a different tivo (when it rains, sometimes it pours). This tivo is a TCD746320, and the 320 GB disk has bad health per Crystal Disk Info, and sometimes makes awful noise. So, I bought a new WD green 1 TB disk to replace it. I want to write the image that you pointed me to (TCD746320.zip), to the new disk using a windows 10 laptop and a SATA <-> USB cable. What is the easiest way to do that? Including the expanding step? Thanks again. This is a huge help.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Paul Reger said:


> Thanks again. I have a new problem with a different tivo (when it rains, sometimes it pours). This tivo is a TCD746320, and the 320 GB disk has bad health per Crystal Disk Info, and sometimes makes awful noise. So, I bought a new WD green 1 TB disk to replace it. I want to write the image that you pointed me to (TCD746320.zip), to the new disk using a windows 10 laptop and a SATA <-> USB cable. What is the easiest way to do that? Including the expanding step? Thanks again. This is a huge help.


See the conversation.


----------



## Paul Reger (May 6, 2018)

I have a Windows 10 HP laptop, and I created a bootable USB thumbdrive, of (premiere_linux_inc_supersize_jmfs-rev104.iso) and it will not boot. It just ignores the thumbdrive and boots from the hard disk. I followed the instructions in A Guide to Upgrading Your Tivo Bolt, Tivo Premiere, Tivo Roamio, Tivo Roamio OTA, Tivo HD, Tivo Series 3 or Tivo Series 2 (Easily upgrade your Tivo Bolt, Roamio or Premiere to 300 Hours+ HD Capacity) - Also includes instructions on how to fix a broken Tivo., using: (Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.1.5). Perhaps I need to burn a CD? Not sure what the deal is. Just getting to the friggin boot menu in the bios was a hassle. A little help?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You probably need to change your boot type from UEFI to BIOS in order to boot from the USB drive.

Boot to UEFI Mode or Legacy BIOS mode

-KP


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

You probably can't change the boot mode, but you will definitely have to turn off Secure Boot in the BIOS.


----------



## Paul Reger (May 6, 2018)

There does not seem to be a way to disable secure boot in the bios. There is a way to enable/disable legacy boot mode. But, that only adds legacy boot, after the UEFI boot order is exhausted.

I tried burning a CD ROM with the image premiere jmfs ISO image, and during boot, it reads from the CD ROM first (which looks good), but, then it did not succeed in booting from it. It always just boots from the hard disk which has Windows 10 on it. I've spent a good 2.5 hours on this so far. No joy.

Anyone have any thoughts? Please help?

ADDENDUM: I had an old laptop with Windows 7 on it, and it has a broken disk, that would not boot to Windows 7, and I tried to boot it with the above CD ROM I created, and that laptop is able to boot Linux. So, I am out of the weeds.


----------



## Paul Reger (May 6, 2018)

Update: I wrote the TCD746320 image to a 1TB green WD drive, and then, I used jmfs to extend and supersize the disk. I plugged it into the tivo, and went through guided setup. During the first 'Getting Setup Info', it got error S03, during Loading info at about 82%. I tried the connection again, and got the same error. So, then I tried to reconfigure the network, and that time worked. The first connection brought down a service update. So, it appears that the image does not seem to have the most recent bits in it from tivo.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Paul Reger said:


> Update: I wrote the TCD746320 image to a 1TB green WD drive, and then, I used jmfs to extend and supersize the disk. I plugged it into the tivo, and went through guided setup. During the first 'Getting Setup Info', it got error S03, during Loading info at about 82%. I tried the connection again, and got the same error. So, then I tried to reconfigure the network, and that time worked. The first connection brought down a service update. So, it appears that the image does not seem to have the most recent bits in it from tivo.


Yeah, that particular image is from 2012. Glad you got it working without too much fuss.


----------



## Paul Reger (May 6, 2018)

I can update the image on dropbox if anyone wants it? (assuming that is legal for me to do? and, please let me know if that is illegal. I do not want to break copyright law).

BTW, thanks for your help!! The new disk appears to be working great. I ran some diagnostics on it overnight, and they passed, and now that the disk is in the tivo, it is working great.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Catching a clean truncated image is a pain due to some changes in the file system a few years after I wrote DvrBARS. You have to run a Clear & Delete All, watch the screen for as many hours as that takes, and power switch it during the "Welcome, starting up" before any disk activity starts. In this case the image would only work on 1TB drives or larger.

I haven't tried to keep up with updates because it's a moving target and I don't have any Premieres, but thanks anyway. As long as the old images still work I'm happy.


----------



## MrHD (Dec 27, 2018)

Do you have an image for a TCD746500? my hard drive broke and I need an image for my new one.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Sent. It's for a 746320, but you can expand it up to 2TB with MFSTools 3.2 or jmfs.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Can you send the link for the 746320? Have a dead premiere.

Also have a dead OLED Series3 TCD648250B. Anyone have an image for that one?

Thanks!


----------



## Paul Campbell (Jun 17, 2019)

I have a TIVO Premiere Xl 748000 that has a dead hard drive. Is there a disk image available so that I can create a new replacement? It doesn't appear that there's any way I will be able to copy the OS from the old drive, and I want to keep my lifetime membership.

Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Paul Campbell said:


> I have a TIVO Premiere Xl 748000 that has a dead hard drive. Is there a disk image available so that I can create a new replacement? It doesn't appear that there's any way I will be able to copy the OS from the old drive, and I want to keep my lifetime membership.
> 
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## exegesis48 (Jan 14, 2007)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Any chance you're still lurking around here and could PM me an image file for a TiVo 746320? I just broke my old premiere out of storage and am hoping a re-image might get it working again.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

exegesis48 said:


> Any chance you're still lurking around here and could PM me an image file for a TiVo 746320? I just broke my old premiere out of storage and am hoping a re-image might get it working again.


Sent.


----------



## exegesis48 (Jan 14, 2007)

You rock! Thank you so much for your contributions to this community. People like you are like diamonds, rare and beautiful!


----------



## eohrnberger (Oct 15, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Yeah, my TCD746320's hard dive is out, and has like 2K relocated sectors. Its in it's death throws. Can you please share the download link for the image?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

eohrnberger said:


> Yeah, my TCD746320's hard dive is out, and has like 2K relocated sectors. Its in it's death throws. Can you please share the download link for the image?


You need to enable Conversations in your account settings.


----------



## eohrnberger (Oct 15, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> You need to enable Conversations in your account settings.


Oh. Ok. I think I have that now.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

eohrnberger said:


> Oh. Ok. I think I have that now.


Image sent.


----------



## eohrnberger (Oct 15, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> Image sent.


Many thanks. Got it.
Also got DvrBARS1007.zip, I think I'm all set, now just the work. 
I'd like to donate. How?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

There's a donate option in the DvrBARS System Information screen, or a button in the first post of my MFS Reformatter thread.
MFS Reformatter (mfsr)


----------



## eohrnberger (Oct 15, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> There's a donate option in the DvrBARS System Information screen, or a button in the first post of my MFS Reformatter thread.
> MFS Reformatter (mfsr)


There. Have a beer or two on me (or whatever). Thanks.


----------



## mvandam (Jan 4, 2002)

I just tried to backup and restore the image from my dying drive using DVRBars. Everything seemed to work but my Premiere won't get past "Welcome, starting up." I have a feeling the dying drive gave a corrupted image. Any chance in getting a clean image to start over with? Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

mvandam said:


> I just tried to backup and restore the image from my dying drive using DVRBars. Everything seemed to work but my Premiere won't get past "Welcome, starting up." I have a feeling the dying drive gave a corrupted image. Any chance in getting a clean image to start over with? Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## locomo (Oct 16, 2019)

Bought a Premiere drive off ebay. Unfortunately it's also fubar.
Could you spare an image for a TCD746500 ?
Thanks


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

locomo said:


> Bought a Premiere drive off ebay. Unfortunately it's also fubar.
> Could you spare an image for a TCD746500 ?
> Thanks


Sent.


----------



## Pete Sheelar (Oct 19, 2019)

I am looking for an image for a TCD746500 if you could.
Thanks


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Pete Sheelar said:


> I am looking for an image for a TCD746500 if you could.
> Thanks


Sent.


----------



## ldue2541 (Apr 25, 2016)

Paul Reger said:


> Hi, I need a disk image for a TCD746500 too, together with a pointer to a s/w tool to write the image from a windows laptop. It is only a 500 GB drive. I have a SATA <-> USB cable that seems to work fine. I have used it in the past to reimage a Series 3 HD tivo (Tivo TCD652160). I used Ross Walker's website to do that. I actually still have the same tools to image the series 3. (winmfs). Seemed to work fine.
> 
> This new tivo I have (TCD746500) works fine, but the opening animation sequence is hosed, and I want to fix it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


do you still have that iso image for the tivo premiere? can you send it to me if you do please... [email protected]


----------



## reobill (Nov 26, 2018)

I need an image for a TCD746320 please?

Thanks;


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

reobill said:


> I need an image for a TCD746320 please?
> 
> Thanks;


Sent.


----------



## Bob Frasure (Nov 17, 2019)

I too need the image for a premiere with a dead drive. Funny how it never really reaveals itself until the system needs to an update or is reset. I tried to clone it but of course with thousands of bad sectors it will never work. BTW how do I get the image onto the drive?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Bob Frasure said:


> I too need the image for a premiere with a dead drive. Funny how it never really reaveals itself until the system needs to an update or is reset. I tried to clone it but of course with thousands of bad sectors it will never work. BTW how do I get the image onto the drive?


Sent. Use DvrBARS to restore the image.

Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)


----------



## cyberweasel (Apr 4, 2007)

If you can add me to the list of requesting the image for TCD746320 I would be most grateful! I am in the process of copying over my original drive to a new one but if this goes awry or if it fails later on, I would love to have this archived! Thank you in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

cyberweasel said:


> If you can add me to the list of requesting the image for TCD746320 I would be most grateful! I am in the process of copying over my original drive to a new one but if this goes awry or if it fails later on, I would love to have this archived! Thank you in advance.


Sent.


----------



## Mike-W (Dec 2, 2001)

I also need a 746500 image as my 320 GB drive died before I could copy everything to a new 500 GB drive.


----------



## metzen01 (Nov 23, 2019)

Hello Sir. Could you please send me a link to a disk image for a TCD746500.tbk. I so appreciate and have a happy turkey day.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Mike-W said:


> I also need a 746500 image as my 320 GB drive died before I could copy everything to a new 500 GB drive.


Sent.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

metzen01 said:


> Hello Sir. Could you please send me a link to a disk image for a TCD746500.tbk. I so appreciate and have a happy turkey day.


Sent.


----------



## superdecent (Nov 25, 2019)

I, too, unfortunately need the link to the disk image for TCD746500. My 320GB HDD seems to have failed so I ordered a new 500GB drive. I'd be most grateful if I could be sent the link.


----------



## jon-WI (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm trying to help a co-worker by changing out her Tivo Premiere XL's hard drive. The model is: TCD748000. Anyone have a base image to go off of? Thanks so much!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

jon-WI said:


> I'm trying to help a co-worker by changing out her Tivo Premiere XL's hard drive. The model is: TCD748000. Anyone have a base image to go off of? Thanks so much!


Sent.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

superdecent said:


> I, too, unfortunately need the link to the disk image for TCD746500. My 320GB HDD seems to have failed so I ordered a new 500GB drive. I'd be most grateful if I could be sent the link.


Sent.


----------



## SVTarHeel (Sep 22, 2014)

In trying to recover from https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/tcd746500-no-video-after-boot-, process-completes.561582/ I'm thinking it would behoove me to have a 746 image on hand, just in case. I have DVRBARS, WinMFS and JMFS in my download directory but I can't find anything but a 658 image. Thanks gg


----------



## nohkul (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi. I'm also in need of the Premiere image. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

SVTarHeel said:


> In trying to recover from https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/tcd746500-no-video-after-boot-, process-completes.561582/ I'm thinking it would behoove me to have a 746 image on hand, just in case. I have DVRBARS, WinMFS and JMFS in my download directory but I can't find anything but a 658 image. Thanks gg


Sent.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

nohkul said:


> Hi. I'm also in need of the Premiere image. Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## Marc Rivest (Dec 17, 2019)

I too find myself in need of an image of a model TCD746500. @ggieseke, thank you for your continued service to the Tivo community.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Marc Rivest said:


> I too find myself in need of an image of a model TCD746500. @ggieseke, thank you for your continued service to the Tivo community.


Sent.


----------



## FightinMike (Dec 19, 2019)

I tried a copy of the bad disk to new 1TB disk - but still restarts at same point of update. The various kickstart codes have not resolved. Can you please send me an image for my lifetime Premier TCD746320 which would be appropriate for my new 1TB disk? Thank you


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

FightinMike said:


> I tried a copy of the bad disk to new 1TB disk - but still restarts at same point of update. The various kickstart codes have not resolved. Can you please send me an image for my lifetime Premier TCD746320 which would be appropriate for my new 1TB disk? Thank you


Sent.


----------



## spoole100 (Dec 27, 2006)

I am trying to resurrect my old premiere TCD748000. Can I get a copy of the image? Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

spoole100 said:


> I am trying to resurrect my old premiere TCD748000. Can I get a copy of the image? Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## BizzyMarks (May 21, 2006)

My dude. Seems that this is the request line for Premiere images. My 2 turner, 500 GB unit is stuck on "Clearing Guide Data" so I figured the drive was failing. I got a 2TB drive and JMFS. The 2TB boots right into "Clearing Guide Data" and is stuck, just like the 500GB drive. I figure now it's an issue with the OS. Kickstart codes don't seem to do anything. I think I'm going to have to start from scratch. If you have a solution, hit me up over here: Premiere Stuck on "Clearing Guide Data"

Otherwise, can I trouble you for an image and instructions on how to use it?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

BizzyMarks said:


> My dude. Seems that this is the request line for Premiere images. My 2 turner, 500 GB unit is stuck on "Clearing Guide Data" so I figured the drive was failing. I got a 2TB drive and JMFS. The 2TB boots right into "Clearing Guide Data" and is stuck, just like the 500GB drive. I figure now it's an issue with the OS. Kickstart codes don't seem to do anything. I think I'm going to have to start from scratch. If you have a solution, hit me up over here: Premiere Stuck on "Clearing Guide Data"
> 
> Otherwise, can I trouble you for an image and instructions on how to use it?


Sent.


----------



## dreamshake (Feb 4, 2020)

Can you send me a copy of the image as well? My trust Series 4 died last week. Thank you for all that you do.


----------



## vaquero (Jan 14, 2020)

BizzyMarks said:


> Otherwise, can I trouble you for an image and instructions on how to use it?





ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Me too also please.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

dreamshake said:


> Can you send me a copy of the image as well? My trust Series 4 died last week. Thank you for all that you do.


Sent.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

vaquero said:


> Me too also please.


Sent.


----------



## vaquero (Jan 14, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks very much.

I used DvrBARS1007 to restore image to 1 tb drive. I downloaded MFSTools 3.2 and unzipped. It may as well be Greek. Is the only way to expand this new drive to use it's full capacity is by using a command prompt in Linux? I have no Linux machines and know nothing about it, though I've been using pc command prompt since the 80's.

Thanks again.

Edit: I found jmfs ISO and installed it and expanded and supersized my drive. I couldn't find an MFSTools ISO, I think they removed it from the MFSTools website.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi. I just bricked my Premiere. Can you send me an image for the 746500? Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> Hi. I just bricked my Premiere. Can you send me an image for the 746500? Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks. I'm nominating you for Sainthood.


----------



## TeeVoJunkie (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm guessing TiVo is trying to obsolete Premieres and force people to upgrade?!? I unfortunately used the "Clear Guide Data & To Do List" option and now it's stuck on that screen. KickStart code 54 shows my 10yr old 1.5TB drive is fine, but that is the only code that works. Performed a backup of the drive using MFStools as DVRBars wouldn't start with the TiVo drive connected. When the HD wasn't connected, DVRBars started up fine and recognized the backup drive, but since the DVRBars instructions indicate the drives are only scanned upon program startup, I can't connect the TiVo drive afterwards. I logged a case with TiVo support and they acknowledge it's a national problem and their software engineers are "looking into it with top priority". They have been telling me that for the past 2 weeks, but I see some members here experienced this issue months ago, so I'll have to guess TiVo support isn't working that hard... On my last call to them a couple of days ago, they indicated they could send a "reset code" to my unit to reset it to factory defaults. I didn't want to lose all my recorded shows or Season Passes, Thumbs, etc, so I declined. They replied that I'd have to just wait then, with no timeframe estimate for a solution... Today, I've accepted that they probably will never find a solution and all my stuff is toast, so I called them back and asked for them to send the reset code to my unit. Well, this call-center-script-reader informs me that TiVo actually can't send a reset code, but they will email a document for me to do it myself (I'm guessing it's a copy of the KickStart codes, but haven't seen it hit my inbox yet)... They also suggested I return the unit to Weeknees and have them fix it (where I originally bought it from). I had already chatted with them online last night and they said they couldn't do anything for me, so save the $50 they charge for repairs. Sorry for long story, but could I get an image of the TCD746320 to reset my unit? Also, any suggestions on how to get DVRBars to start with the TiVo drive attached? Since Ill be doing a clean install, should I first reformat the TiVo HD to a blank ext2 drive? I'm working in a Win10Pro environment and performed the backup in a VMWare image of MFStools to keep the drives isolated from my main system. I also have Win7/8/10 images to run DVRBars in, should I get it working. Thanks!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

KS 76543210 is reported to recover a Premiere for this condition...YMMV...

-KP


----------



## TeeVoJunkie (Sep 11, 2006)

Mileage was 0! as KS 76543210 was suggested by TiVo and it didn't work, continued booting to the CGD-TDL screen. Thus the need for a fresh image.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

TeeVoJunkie said:


> Sorry for long story, but could I get an image of the TCD746320 to reset my unit? Also, any suggestions on how to get DVRBars to start with the TiVo drive attached?


Image sent. I would forget about the VMware and just run everything in your main Windows 10 environment. If necessary you can use the write zeros test in WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics to wipe the drive first.


----------



## BDM351 (Dec 8, 2013)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


I need an image for the TCD748000, please.
I haven't worked on these in years is DVRBARs still the best to use?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

BDM351 said:


> I need an image for the TCD748000, please.
> I haven't worked on these in years is DVRBARs still the best to use?


Sent. Use DvrBARS to restore the image.


----------



## BDM351 (Dec 8, 2013)

ggieseke said:


> Sent. Use DvrBARS to restore the image.


thank you.


----------



## BDM351 (Dec 8, 2013)

ggieseke said:


> Sent. Use DvrBARS to restore the image.


Hi I know you said sent image but where is it?
I'm new to this site.


----------



## BDM351 (Dec 8, 2013)

BDM351 said:


> Hi I know you said sent image but where is it?
> I'm new to this site.


I found it in my Email.
I'm downloading now. Thank you.


----------



## TeeVoJunkie (Sep 11, 2006)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## TeeVoJunkie (Sep 11, 2006)

ggieseke said:


> Image sent. I would forget about the VMware and just run everything in your main Windows 10 environment. If necessary you can use the write zeros test in WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics to wipe the drive first.


Okay, running in native Win10Pro on a quad core AMD with 16GB Memory. TiVo drive is 1.5TB WD and the backup drive is a new 4TB WD drive. Can't connect with SATA so have to use USB 3.1. Running full backup and image is being created, but when I first tried both of the other 2 backup options, I'd get an "Insufficient memory" dialog box and couldn't continue, even when running as an administrator and halting nearly all background programs. Any suggestions for the memory error? Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

TeeVoJunkie said:


> Okay, running in native Win10Pro on a quad core AMD with 16GB Memory. TiVo drive is 1.5TB WD and the backup drive is a new 4TB WD drive. Can't connect with SATA so have to use USB 3.1. Running full backup and image is being created, but when I first tried both of the other 2 backup options, I'd get an "Insufficient memory" dialog box and couldn't continue, even when running as an administrator and halting nearly all background programs. Any suggestions for the memory error? Thanks.


That error indicates serious corruption in the file system on the source drive. I would give up on trying to get a backup and start over from scratch with the image that I sent you.

More info: During a Truncated or Modified backup it reads all of the MFS file system headers and data structures into memory so that it can figure out which sectors on the drive contain data and which ones to ignore. On a healthy drive I have seen it use 2-3 GB of memory during that process, but if there's corruption somewhere it may be trying to allocate terabytes of memory and you will get an insufficient memory error. Full backup mode just blindly copies every sector on the drive without attempting to make any sense out of them, so that doesn't happen.


----------



## TeeVoJunkie (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Greg.

I've also been working with a TiVo Advanced Escalation Specialist for the past couple of days trying, retrying, and re-retrying different things, I finally got KS 57 to work! For the previous 2 weeks, only KS 54 worked and that took 32 hrs to complete successfully. After 3 hrs with the GSOD, my Premiere rebooted into Guided Setup, keeping all my 1Passes and recordings! YEA! My unit is back in business now and recorded its first new show this morning. The Specialist told me that the underlying Guide issue in TE3 software has been fixed, so hopefully it won't happen again. I definitely WON'T be doing a DPG-TDL in the foreseeable future! I'm not exactly sure why it suddenly took a KS code it wouldn't accept many times before over the previous 2 weeks, perhaps some combination of letting the unit sit unplugged for a while, opening the box and unplugging/plugging cables, or blasting off 10 yrs of dust buildup with a can of compressed air! Nobody better comment that it had a 2 week viral infection and should have been quarantined! Hopefully someone else can resurrect their "brick" using this info.

Now I'm debating if I keep things as-is or wipe everything and start with the fresh image. I don't know if KS 57 did much repair to the MFS file system as the Modified and Truncated backups in DVRBars still fail to start. Decisions, decisions... at least now I can now pull off our 84 1Passes and Wishlists (wifey loves wishlisting Hallmark/Lifetime movies that won't record for many months into the future!) so we don't need to recreate them from our faulty memories.


----------



## zfuzzball (Apr 7, 2020)

Is there any chance I could get a copy of the TCD746320 image please?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

zfuzzball said:


> Is there any chance I could get a copy of the TCD746320 image please?


Sent.


----------



## zfuzzball (Apr 7, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you sir!


----------



## lowcountryeer (Apr 11, 2020)

The hard drive in my TCD746320 just died after many years of service. Could you please sent me an image so that I can resurrect it. That seems to be the appropriate term the day before Easter. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

lowcountryeer said:


> The hard drive in my TCD746320 just died after many years of service. Could you please sent me an image so that I can resurrect it. That seems to be the appropriate term the day before Easter. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## lowcountryeer (Apr 11, 2020)

Up and running again. Thanks Greg!


----------



## oldirtr (Apr 26, 2020)

could i use that image also on my premier? as mine crashed and looking to fix it this week end hopefully..


----------



## TDonnadio (Oct 29, 2017)

I also need an image for a new drive, to replace a failed HDD on my TCD746320; would you be kind enough to send me the correct image, too?

Thanks in advance,
Tony D.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

TDonnadio said:


> I also need an image for a new drive, to replace a failed HDD on my TCD746320; would you be kind enough to send me the correct image, too?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Tony D.


Sent.


----------



## TDonnadio (Oct 29, 2017)

Thank you for sending me the image file!


----------



## oldirtr (Apr 26, 2020)

thank you for helping me out i really appreciate it..


----------



## oldirtr (Apr 26, 2020)

thank you for helping me out it saved my bacon now if i can just get it to work from following the tuts i downloaded glad i printed them out ...


----------



## rhroyse (Sep 10, 2007)

Can I please get a link to download an image for a Premiere 4 (TCD758250)? THANK YOU!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

rhroyse said:


> Can I please get a link to download an image for a Premiere 4 (TCD758250)? THANK YOU!


Sent.


----------



## Dave_N (May 4, 2006)

Does anyone have an image for a TCD-736320? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Dave_N said:


> Does anyone have an image for a TCD-736320? Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## MediaTechGuy (Jun 6, 2020)

Does anyone have an image for a TCD746320? Thank you very much in advance, my Premiere died this week 

Cheers


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

MediaTechGuy said:


> Does anyone have an image for a TCD746320? Thank you very much in advance, my Premiere died this week


Sent.


----------



## MediaTechGuy (Jun 6, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you so much my friend  like given

+rep


----------



## KT88 (Jun 11, 2018)

Can anyone send me an image for TCD746500. (My DVR is stuck in a loop between "Welcome" sequence and then "Begin Guided Setup." ...Can't get it out of that loop.)
...Thanks in advance! -Greg


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

KT88 said:


> Can anyone send me an image for TCD746500. (My DVR is stuck in a loop between "Welcome" sequence and then "Begin Guided Setup." ...Can't get it out of that loop.)
> ...Thanks in advance! -Greg


Sent.


----------



## KT88 (Jun 11, 2018)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks!


----------



## Eric M. (Jul 16, 2020)

Can someone help me with an image for a TCD746320


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Eric M. said:


> Can someone help me with an image for a TCD746320


Sent.


----------



## K2IE (Sep 6, 2019)

Hello. I just put the original 500 MB drive back into my TCD746500 after it had sat on a shelf for some years. It looks like this image is too old and fails after the initial TiVo download, going into a reboot loop. Is there a recent image for the TCD746500 that is available?

Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

K2IE said:


> Hello. I just put the original 500 MB drive back into my TCD746500 after it had sat on a shelf for some years. It looks like this image is too old and fails after the initial TiVo download, going into a reboot loop. Is there a recent image for the TCD746500 that is available?
> 
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## Radorshak (Jul 18, 2020)

Looks like mine also finally locked up and lost my image backups, any way I can get a copy and be eternally grateful?

TCD746500


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Radorshak said:


> Looks like mine also finally locked up and lost my image backups, any way I can get a copy and be eternally grateful?
> 
> TCD746500


Sent.


----------



## Takanorappa (Aug 15, 2020)

It looks it’s the right year for Premieres to die, which mine just did. Would anyone have an image for a TCD746500 that I could use for my new WD red 3TB? Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Takanorappa said:


> It looks it's the right year for Premieres to die, which mine just did. Would anyone have an image for a TCD746500 that I could use for my new WD red 3TB? Any help would be much appreciated


Sent.


----------



## nlangel (Jul 27, 2010)

A TCD746320 or TCD746500 image would be much appreciated


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

nlangel said:


> A TCD746320 or TCD746500 image would be much appreciated


What size hard drive are you using?


----------



## nlangel (Jul 27, 2010)

ggieseke said:


> What size hard drive are you using?


I have a failing 2TB, but would like to put a 500GB or 1TB in and give the unit to a friend


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

nlangel said:


> I have a failing 2TB, but would like to put a 500GB or 1TB in and give the unit to a friend


Let me know when you pick one, and I'll send the appropriate image.


----------



## cardinals41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Would anyone have an image for TCD758250?

thanks


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

cardinals41 said:


> Would anyone have an image for TCD758250?
> 
> thanks


Sent.


----------



## nlangel (Jul 27, 2010)

ggieseke said:


> Let me know when you pick one, and I'll send the appropriate image.


I found a ST350031208 (500 GB Pipeline HD 2)


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

nlangel said:


> I found a ST350031208 (500 GB Pipeline HD 2)


Sent.


----------



## bobdole888 (Jan 30, 2010)

Does any one have a TCD746320 image? Please help.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

bobdole888 said:


> Does any one have a TCD746320 image? Please help.


Sent.


----------



## bobdole888 (Jan 30, 2010)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you very much! Hope I'll be able to fix my tivo with this!


----------



## KT88 (Jun 11, 2018)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


"Sanity Check" - Am I good to use your [TCD746320-20.7.4RC42-500GB] image in my TCD746500? Afterwards will I need to run "Clear & Delete Everything" to pair the new image to my Premiere? Or will this get my DVR stuck in that mode forever? You want me to use dvrBARS, right? After all looks good with the new 500GB image, I want to make a 6TB image from the 500GB drive. I successfully imaged a 500GB drive to 6TB a year ago using MFSTools 3.32 on my first Premiere a year ago; works perfectly but, in that case, the 6TB drive was imaged from the DVR's original/paired drive (not a clone from a different DVR).


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

KT88 said:


> "Sanity Check" - Am I good to use your [TCD746320-20.7.4RC42-500GB] image in my TCD746500? Afterwards will I need to run "Clear & Delete Everything" to pair the new image to my Premiere? Or will this get my DVR stuck in that mode forever? You want me to use dvrBARS, right? After all looks good with the new 500GB image, I want to make a 6TB image from the 500GB drive. I successfully imaged a 500GB drive to 6TB a year ago using MFSTools 3.32 on my first Premiere a year ago; works perfectly but, in that case, the 6TB drive was imaged from the DVR's original/paired drive (not a clone from a different DVR).


The only difference between a 746320 and a 746500 is the drive size. You should always run C&DE to pair the new drive to the motherboard when using an image from a different TiVo. Where people are getting stuck is (a) trying to revive a box with old software prior to the Rovi guide data change, and (b) running Clear Program Info & To Do List. Use DvrBARS to restore the image.

I just sent you another image that has already been expanded to 4TB with MFS Tools 3.32 for your 6TB drive. It should save you some time, but in addition to the C&DE I would run a Kickstart 57 or 58 before adding another partition to use the full 6TB.


----------



## KT88 (Jun 11, 2018)

ggieseke said:


> The only difference between a 746320 and a 746500 is the drive size. You should always run C&DE to pair the new drive to the motherboard when using an image from a different TiVo. Where people are getting stuck is (a) trying to revive a box with old software prior to the Rovi guide data change, and (b) running Clear Program Info & To Do List. Use DvrBARS to restore the image.
> 
> I just sent you another image that has already been expanded to 4TB with MFS Tools 3.32 for your 6TB drive. It should save you some time, but in addition to the C&DE I would run a Kickstart 57 or 58 before adding another partition to use the full 6TB.


Thanks much! ...Very much appreciated!


----------



## pat k (Sep 20, 2020)

I don't suppose you could send me a 748000 image?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

pat k said:


> I don't suppose you could send me a 748000 image?


Sent.


----------



## pat k (Sep 20, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


You are the best. Thank you!


----------



## vawlb (Apr 6, 2014)

I have three ancient Tivo premieres (TCD746500). To be safe, I'd like to get an image for the drive and some guidance as to how to install it. I have a Windows 10 laptop and an ancient Win98/Win2000 PCI-bus PC (with limited internet capability as the only browser that works is Opra 10.10.

Can I get a drive image? And will I be able to create a larger Tivo drive with the hardware I have?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

vawlb said:


> I have three ancient Tivo premieres (TCD746500). To be safe, I'd like to get an image for the drive and some guidance as to how to install it. I have a Windows 10 laptop and an ancient Win98/Win2000 PCI-bus PC (with limited internet capability as the only browser that works is Opra 10.10.
> 
> Can I get a drive image? And will I be able to create a larger Tivo drive with the hardware I have?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Image sent. You will need DvrBARS and a Windows computer running XP or later to restore it, along with some way to hook the drive up like a docking bay or a direct SATA connection to the motherboard.

You can use the MFS Tools 3.x Linux boot disk to expand the drive beyond 500GB after restoring the image, or use one of my pre-expanded images. I have them up to 4TB.

Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)


----------



## vawlb (Apr 6, 2014)

Still researching the steps to do this. Thanks for your help. Found links to DVRBARS and MSF Tools. Haven't expanded them yet on my Win10 laptop.

Looks like I don't need to use jmfs for anything?

Can I get images for 2 TB and 4TB? Trying to decide which way to go on that.

Also, I expect that a single drive docking bay (looking at Starttech sata bays) is needed to move the image to the drive. If I wanted to just clone the current drive would I need a two drive bay?

Thanks again.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

vawlb said:


> Still researching the steps to do this. Thanks for your help. Found links to DVRBARS and MSF Tools. Haven't expanded them yet on my Win10 laptop.
> 
> Looks like I don't need to use jmfs for anything?
> 
> ...


Images sent. If you use them you don't need jmfs or MFS Tools because they're already expanded.

If you want to clone the existing drive I would go for a two drive bay that has a built-in cloning function. You can do it with DvrBARS and a single bay dock by taking a full backup and then restoring it to the other drive, but you would need lots of space on your computer (500GB for a 500GB drive) to store the image.


----------



## vawlb (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the images. I need to get (3) WD Red Plus drives and a USB-SATA 2-bay. Could not have figured this out without your help. Thanks for everything.


----------



## vawlb (Apr 6, 2014)

All done, thanks for your help. Was able to clone three Premiere drives to 2TB WD Red Plus using a Startech 2-bay box. Used your 2TB image for an intermediate step and also used DVRBars to back up one of my Tivos to a 4TB WD My Passport. That was in the learning stage.

Finally found I could NOT use Rufus to create a bootable MSFTools bootable flash drive (512GB). Boot started but the whole process never finished. Used HDD RAW Copy Tool, that worked. Found that hint in another thread. 
Biggest time consumer was finding out how to boot a Win 10 laptop from a USB drive (think Legacy vs UEFI).

Also replaced the fans while the boxes were open... just in case.

All three Tivos up and running. Thanks again.


----------



## CharlieBellie (Aug 5, 2020)

May I please have a TCD746500 image?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

CharlieBellie said:


> May I please have a TCD746500 image?


Sent.


----------



## JD Jack (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi, I have a tivo premiere that is making a lot of noise, and when it booted up yesterday, it then went into a reboot loop. I think it might be shot. How would I replace it? I have never done anything with tivo before, so step by step would be appreciated. I have some computer knowledge, but you know what they say, some knowledge can sometimes be more dangerous than none.  

Also, I have seen different numbers that people are asking for images for. Where do you find these numbers? 

If I get a new drive and an image from someone, will my lifetime service still work?

Thank you!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

JD Jack said:


> Hi, I have a tivo premiere that is making a lot of noise, and when it booted up yesterday, it then went into a reboot loop. I think it might be shot. How would I replace it? I have never done anything with tivo before, so step by step would be appreciated. I have some computer knowledge, but you know what they say, some knowledge can sometimes be more dangerous than none.
> 
> Also, I have seen different numbers that people are asking for images for. Where do you find these numbers?
> 
> ...


The first thing you need is the model number. It starts with "TCD" and you can find it on the back of your Premiere. You should also post the size of the new hard drive that you plan to use, which can't be any smaller than the factory drive.

Writing the image to a new drive with DvrBARS is fairly painless if you have a Windows computer and some way to hook the drive up to it like a USB docking station or a direct SATA cable to the motherboard.

Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)

Lifetime service is tied to the motherboard, so replacing the drive won't have any effect on it.


----------



## JD Jack (Nov 7, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> The first thing you need is the model number. It starts with "TCD" and you can find it on the back of your Premiere. You should also post the size of the new hard drive that you plan to use, which can't be any smaller than the factory drive.
> 
> Writing the image to a new drive with DvrBARS is fairly painless if you have a Windows computer and some way to hook the drive up to it like a USB docking station or a direct SATA cable to the motherboard.
> 
> ...


I have the TCD746320. I don't know if I will be able to copy anything from old drive or not. I bought a new drive and a SATA to USB adaptor. If the drive is still ok, do I backup with DvrBARS and then plug the new drive in and restore? And assuming the drive still works, how do I transfer the shows?

If I can't use the old drive, where will I get a image?

Is there anything else I need to know?

Lastly, is there anything I need to do since my old drive was 320G and the new one is 500G?

Thanks!!!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

JD Jack said:


> I have the TCD746320. I don't know if I will be able to copy anything from old drive or not. I bought a new drive and a SATA to USB adaptor. If the drive is still ok, do I backup with DvrBARS and then plug the new drive in and restore? And assuming the drive still works, how do I transfer the shows?
> 
> If I can't use the old drive, where will I get a image?
> 
> ...


You can try a full backup and restore with DvrBARS. If your old drive is okay that will preserve your recordings and settings. If you want to get the additional space on the new 500GB drive, you will need to expand it with MFS Tools 3.x or jmfs.

If the old drive is bad, let me know and I can send you a clean 500GB image for your TCD746320.


----------



## JD Jack (Nov 7, 2020)

Do I need to have 2 adaptors (have both drives attached at once)? If so, is that for both, or just JMFS/MFS Tools? And are both JMFS and MFS booting programs, or is one installed on Windows? If so, where do I find it? Thanks again.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

JD Jack said:


> Do I need to have 2 adaptors (have both drives attached at once)? If so, is that for both, or just JMFS/MFS Tools? And are both JMFS and MFS booting programs, or is one installed on Windows? If so, where do I find it? Thanks again.


If you do a backup/restore with DvrBARS you would only need to have one drive attached at a time (and enough space on your computer to hold the backup image). If you can connect both drives at the same time you can copy the old drive directly to the new one with MFS Tools. The latest version is available in post #131 of the MFS Tools 3.2 thread. It's a Linux boot disk.

MFS Tools 3.2


----------



## JD Jack (Nov 7, 2020)

I have tried to backup the existing hard drive using DvrBARS, and have been getting error 0x00000017 (23). I stopped after 20-30 errors on full backup, and so I started the minimal backup (no recordings) and still got an error. It is still trying to finish. Does this mean I need a new image from you?


----------



## Scimmia69 (Nov 20, 2020)

I need a new image for a TCD746320 as well please. I've never done this on tivo, but sounds very similar to hacking original Xbox and Xbox360. 
Thank you


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

JD Jack said:


> I have tried to backup the existing hard drive using DvrBARS, and have been getting error 0x00000017 (23). I stopped after 20-30 errors on full backup, and so I started the minimal backup (no recordings) and still got an error. It is still trying to finish. Does this mean I need a new image from you?


That's a CRC (cyclic redundancy check) error. The drive is toast.

Image sent.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Scimmia69 said:


> I need a new image for a TCD746320 as well please. I've never done this on tivo, but sounds very similar to hacking original Xbox and Xbox360.
> Thank you


Sent.


----------



## Jamesfeet (Nov 24, 2020)

I have a Premier series 4 TCD746500 and wondering what is best hard drive size? 2,4 or 6 T? And does it matter if it is WD Red, Red Plus, or Red Pro?
Thank you


----------



## rhunt7 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi, 
Just got a couple of TCD746320 someone was giving away. 
They both have a problem rebooting when doing a service update. 
I've tried kickstarts etc with no affect. 

Can you PM me an .iso ?

(I'm so impressed this thread is still going and you're still helping people out like this)

Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

rhunt7 said:


> Hi,
> Just got a couple of TCD746320 someone was giving away.
> They both have a problem rebooting when doing a service update.
> I've tried kickstarts etc with no affect.
> ...


Sent.


----------



## rhunt7 (Feb 1, 2016)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Wow. 
Thank you.


----------



## Jamesfeet (Nov 24, 2020)

Can I get a new image for a Premier Series 4 TCD 746500? I have a WD 4TB (EFRX) drive thanks to some informative threads here. Thank you


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Jamesfeet said:


> Can I get a new image for a Premier Series 4 TCD 746500? I have a WD 4TB (EFRX) drive thanks to some informative threads here. Thank you


Sent.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 29, 2000)

I need to get an image for a Premier TCD746320, I plan on using a 1TB drive
Thanks


----------



## Jamesfeet (Nov 24, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


ggieseke, 
thanks for the image!
The name of the image sent is TCD746320 but I have TCD 746500. Does that image work for both? Thanks


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Jamesfeet said:


> ggieseke,
> thanks for the image!
> The name of the image sent is TCD746320 but I have TCD 746500. Does that image work for both? Thanks


Yes. The only difference between those two models is the factory drive size (320GB or 500GB).


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I need to get an image for a Premier TCD746320, I plan on using a 1TB drive
> Thanks


Sent.


----------



## JoeCortolau (Dec 12, 2020)

I need an image for a Premiere TCD746500. I'll be using a 1TB drive.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

JoeCortolau said:


> I need an image for a Premiere TCD746500. I'll be using a 1TB drive.
> Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## Jamesfeet (Nov 24, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> Yes. The only difference between those two models is the factory drive size (320GB or 500GB).


I used DVRBars to install the image on my WD 4 TB drive and after an hour of installation I get an error: 
Error 0x000001B1 (433)
Writefile


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Jamesfeet said:


> I used DVRBars to install the image on my WD 4 TB drive and after an hour of installation I get an error:
> Error 0x000001B1 (433)
> Writefile


I can't find that error code anywhere in the Windows documentation, but if the WriteFile function is returning that code it has to be related to the disk or how it's connected to the computer. I would use WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics to confirm that it's showing the full 4TB capacity and then run the long Erase test followed by the full Read test. If it passes the tests, the Quick Restore method in DvrBARS might work.


----------



## LoopTJ (Dec 15, 2020)

Could I get an image for the TCD746320? My drive just died today. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

LoopTJ said:


> Could I get an image for the TCD746320? My drive just died today. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## Jamesfeet (Nov 24, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> I can't find that error code anywhere in the Windows documentation, but if the WriteFile function is returning that code it has to be related to the disk or how it's connected to the computer. I would use WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics to confirm that it's showing the full 4TB capacity and then run the long Erase test followed by the full Read test. If it passes the tests, the Quick Restore method in DvrBARS might work.


Thanks,
I tried the WD Data Lifeguard Diagnostics Full Read Test and got "Too many bad sectors detected". 
Sending the HD back to New Egg for a replacement and try again.


----------



## John Alburger (Dec 26, 2020)

I also need an image for a TCD746320. Drive died the other day. ggieseke - you seem to be a wealth of help. Looks like a lot of drives are dying. Thanks in advance for your help. I presume link is sent via email.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

John Alburger said:


> I also need an image for a TCD746320. Drive died the other day. ggieseke - you seem to be a wealth of help. Looks like a lot of drives are dying. Thanks in advance for your help. I presume link is sent via email.


Sent. Check your Inbox on this site.


----------



## John Alburger (Dec 26, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> Sent. Check your Inbox on this site.


Wow - very quick reply. Thanks a million!!!


----------



## dakota sanford (Dec 31, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


can you send me the tcd746320 image as well?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

dakota sanford said:


> can you send me the tcd746320 image as well?


Sent.


----------



## ispgeek (Sep 23, 2011)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Hello I need an image for TCD746320 just replacing defective hard drive. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

ispgeek said:


> Hello I need an image for TCD746320 just replacing defective hard drive. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## ItzNeil (Apr 27, 2002)

Another request for a TCD746320, drive died want to swap in a 2TB drive. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

ItzNeil said:


> Another request for a TCD746320, drive died want to swap in a 2TB drive. Many thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## marshak (Feb 15, 2021)

Yet another request for a TCD746320. Mine is stuck in a guided boot loop. Thanks for the help


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

marshak said:


> Yet another request for a TCD746320. Mine is stuck in a guided boot loop. Thanks for the help


Sent.


----------



## wookieepuss (Nov 5, 2020)

I am in need of an image for a TCD746320 using a 3TB drive. I'd had a 1TB drive, reset the system in some haste a few months back before I moved the Premiere to the basement TV, then realized the software is super-old and can't be updated, so I might as well use the opportunity to bump the drive up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

wookieepuss said:


> I am in need of an image for a TCD746320 using a 3TB drive. I'd had a 1TB drive, reset the system in some haste a few months back before I moved the Premiere to the basement TV, then realized the software is super-old and can't be updated, so I might as well use the opportunity to bump the drive up. Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## wookieepuss (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you very much. I think I goofed this and I'll try again, but after I'd restored the drive and hooked everything back up, I ran the guided setup and now I'm back to 20.7.4d.RC8 again.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

wookieepuss said:


> Thank you very much. I think I goofed this and I'll try again, but after I'd restored the drive and hooked everything back up, I ran the guided setup and now I'm back to 20.7.4d.RC8 again.


It will update to the latest version (20.7.4d.RC8) automatically. It sounds like everything is working perfectly.


----------



## wookieepuss (Nov 5, 2020)

Yes, thanks again. I posted before thinking this through fully. I somehow had switched my account to opt-out and didn't have the HD menus, I thought that was an indication of the software having downgraded.

This application of yours is fantastic, the last drive upgrade I did for this TiVo was infinitely more difficult, your application made it a breeze.


----------



## joeworkstoohard (Mar 10, 2021)

Good afternoon, I, like many folks here am looking for the drive image for a 
TCD746500 to replace one that has failed.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

joeworkstoohard said:


> Good afternoon, I, like many folks here am looking for the drive image for a
> TCD746500 to replace one that has failed.


Sent.


----------



## Dung Chi (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello, my drive for TCD746500 failed last night. Looking for a drive image for it. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Dung Chi said:


> Hello, my drive for TCD746500 failed last night. Looking for a drive image for it. Thanks in advanced.


Sent.


----------



## ThePapaJon (May 1, 2021)

Do you have an image for TiVo Premiere TCD746320

thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

ThePapaJon said:


> Do you have an image for TiVo Premiere TCD746320
> 
> thanks!


Sent.


----------



## nikamma (May 5, 2021)

I am replacing a crashed drive (severe clicking) in my TCD746500, and am looking for a Tivo image to put on a new drive of same or larger size (500+). 

Is there any available on this forum (couldn't find any links in previous emails)? If so, can someone please send me a link or attachment?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

nikamma said:


> I am replacing a crashed drive (severe clicking) in my TCD746500, and am looking for a Tivo image to put on a new drive of same or larger size (500+).
> 
> Is there any available on this forum (couldn't find any links in previous emails)? If so, can someone please send me a link or attachment?


Sent.


----------



## Chuck43 (Jun 1, 2017)

I also need an image. Can someone send it to me as well?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Chuck43 said:


> I also need an image. Can someone send it to me as well?


Sent.


----------



## pikapfw (Jun 3, 2009)

Can someone please send me an image for a TCD746320? Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

pikapfw said:


> Can someone please send me an image for a TCD746320? Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## Dav Sugarman (Jan 2, 2020)

I've put a 3 T drive in a 750 and it still thinks it's a 500 G drive. I need advice on how to convince it that it is now 3 T. Thanks for your help. Also, this is a Great forum !!!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Dav Sugarman said:


> I've put a 3 T drive in a 750 and it still thinks it's a 500 G drive. I need advice on how to convince it that it is now 3 T. Thanks for your help. Also, this is a Great forum !!!


3TB image sent.


----------



## cyplexia (Jul 19, 2021)

Need an image for TCD746500. Could I beg for one as well?

Looks like welcome screen of death has struck here as well. Can’t even get kickstarts to launch.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

cyplexia said:


> Need an image for TCD746500. Could I beg for one as well?
> 
> Looks like welcome screen of death has struck here as well. Can't even get kickstarts to launch.


Sent.


----------



## David Ward (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi,

I also am looking for an image for a TCD746500. The Tivo I have has the C133 error, hasn't been updated since 2014, and reboots when forcing connect and trying to load new info. Is there any way to fix this besides re-image? any way to save recordings already on it? It's stuck in guided setup loop now.

Thanks so much!

David


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

David Ward said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also am looking for an image for a TCD746500. The Tivo I have has the C133 error, hasn't been updated since 2014, and reboots when forcing connect and trying to load new info. Is there any way to fix this besides re-image? any way to save recordings already on it? It's stuck in guided setup loop now.
> 
> ...


Image sent.


----------



## David Ward (Jul 22, 2021)

Thanks so much ggieseke!
Is there anyone that can answer my questions about the rebooting and saving existing recordings?


----------



## Gman520 (Jul 24, 2021)

Can someone please send me the image for the TCD746500. My TiVo needed the HD replaced and is no longer working. Thank you


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Gman520 said:


> Can someone please send me the image for the TCD746500. My TiVo needed the HD replaced and is no longer working. Thank you


Sent.


----------



## josequinones (Aug 19, 2010)

ggieseke, you are dishing out images like Oprah, you get an image, you get an image you all get an image.........

for future posters, someone = ggieseke

Here is my situation: I have two TCD746320's with lifetime service: one is updated and working, the other one had not been updated in years and is stuck in the guided setup boot sequence.

I would like an image also (Thanks!), but I have a dual bay SATA disk copier.

Could I copy the working Tivo drive to the old Tivo drive and then use the clear and delete everything function to marry the copied drive to the repaired Tivo?

Or is it just easier/safer to use your software to update the non working Tivo and never open up the working one to get a copy from it?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

josequinones said:


> I would like an image also (Thanks!), but I have a dual bay SATA disk copier.
> 
> Could I copy the working Tivo drive to the old Tivo drive and then use the clear and delete everything function to marry the copied drive to the repaired Tivo?


Xeroxing the working drive and then running C&DE would work fine. Image sent in case you don't want to mess with your working box.


----------



## josequinones (Aug 19, 2010)

Amazing, I downloaded your software and installed the image you sent and after some updates I have a working Tivo Premiere TCD746320. THANKS!

I decided against opening up the working Tivo but I can fix it now if something were to happen to it.


----------



## nydoofus (Mar 30, 2005)

Can someone send me a link to the 746320 image?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

nydoofus said:


> Can someone send me a link to the 746320 image?


Sent.


----------



## estacionsj (Feb 8, 2010)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


can u send me the image also for TCD746500.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

estacionsj said:


> can u send me the image also for TCD746500.


Sent.


----------



## estacionsj (Feb 8, 2010)

THANK


ggieseke said:


> Sent.


THANK U SO MUCH


----------



## rengel (Nov 21, 2004)

Hello ggieseke, my TCD758250 is acting up after 10 long years. Just bought a WDRed Plus 4TB drive. Can you please hook me up with image? I find your support of this community remarkable, and would like to know if/how I can send you a tip for the effort. Thank you very much!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

rengel said:


> Hello ggieseke, my TCD758250 is acting up after 10 long years. Just bought a WDRed Plus 4TB drive. Can you please hook me up with image? I find your support of this community remarkable, and would like to know if/how I can send you a tip for the effort. Thank you very much!


Sent.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 29, 2000)

Hi I am looking for a image for a TCD748000

Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Hi I am looking for a image for a TCD748000
> 
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## MrRuben (Oct 11, 2021)

Hello. i am a new member my premierTCD746500 FINALLY died for good.i have a lifetime on this unit and would like to salvage it by installing a new hard drive. i dont care about saving any of my recordings. want to start fresh. what is the easiest way to achieve this? i have no idea how to get started. i learned some things from the forums but to be honest, alot of it is new to me. any advise would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

MrRuben said:


> Hello. i am a new member my premierTCD746500 FINALLY died for good.i have a lifetime on this unit and would like to salvage it by installing a new hard drive. i dont care about saving any of my recordings. want to start fresh. what is the easiest way to achieve this? i have no idea how to get started. i learned some things from the forums but to be honest, alot of it is new to me. any advise would be appreciated.
> thanks


Image sent.


----------



## Bjjarm (Oct 14, 2021)

My TiVo premiere is stuck on the loading screen. My investigations have led me to this post to ask to be blessed with a TCD746320 image. Ggieseke, seems like you are the one I seek. Any help appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Bjjarm said:


> My TiVo premiere is stuck on the loading screen. My investigations have led me to this post to ask to be blessed with a TCD746320 image. Ggieseke, seems like you are the one I seek. Any help appreciated! Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## Bjjarm (Oct 14, 2021)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


You are amazing, thanks. I've downloaded it, and now I just need to see if I can follow the excellent directions people have posted to this forum! Cheers!


----------



## Bjjarm (Oct 14, 2021)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Btw, I'm now making sure I understand the instructions spread across various threads, but I just want to clarify on the image you sent me:
TCD746320-20.7.4.RC42.zip

The first bit TCD746320 seems to obviously be my model number. I'm guessing the 20.7.4 represents the tivo OS? And so when choosing a hard drive and reading from a previous thread that "OS prior to 20.3.8 won't even boot on a drive over 2TB", I can infer that this image has an OS newer than the 20.3.8 limit, and therefore could support HDs larger than 2TBs, correct? And finally the RC4.2, my guess is that this is representing the 4TB limit of the current image, and if I went with and HD greater than 4TB, I would have to use MFS tools to expand the image upward, but if I was happy with a 4TB or below, I could just use the image as is without expanding it. Is my understanding correct? Thanks so much!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Bjjarm said:


> Btw, I'm now making sure I understand the instructions spread across various threads, but I just want to clarify on the image you sent me:
> TCD746320-20.7.4.RC42.zip
> 
> The first bit TCD746320 seems to obviously be my model number. I'm guessing the 20.7.4 represents the tivo OS? And so when choosing a hard drive and reading from a previous thread that "OS prior to 20.3.8 won't even boot on a drive over 2TB", I can infer that this image has an OS newer than the 20.3.8 limit, and therefore could support HDs larger than 2TBs, correct? And finally the RC4.2, my guess is that this is representing the 4TB limit of the current image, and if I went with and HD greater than 4TB, I would have to use MFS tools to expand the image upward, but if I was happy with a 4TB or below, I could just use the image as is without expanding it. Is my understanding correct? Thanks so much!


20.7.4.RC42 is the software version. It has nothing to do with the expansion limit, which I believe is up to 8TB for Premieres using MFS Tools.

Since you didn't specify a drive size in your initial request I sent you the base image for a factory 320GB drive. You would still have to expand it with MFS Tools if you put it on a larger drive. I also have pre-expanded images up to 4TB.


----------



## Bjjarm (Oct 14, 2021)

ggieseke said:


> 20.7.4.RC42 is the software version. It has nothing to do with the expansion limit, which I believe is up to 8TB for Premieres using MFS Tools.
> 
> Since you didn't specify a drive size in your initial request I sent you the base image for a factory 320GB drive. You would still have to expand it with MFS Tools if you put it on a larger drive. I also have pre-expanded images up to 4TB.


Thanks for the reply. I purchased a 2 TB WB red drive, and I managed to use DVRBARS to transfer the vhd to my new disk, and tivo now recognizes it. However, I'm failing miserably to do the second step of expanding the drive. I don't have a CD to boot from on my laptop, and the instructions i can find for a usb bootable process needs a 256Gb usb stick, which i don't have (i know in this day an age it shouldn't be too much of a problem). So I'm wondering if you sent a 2TB vhd, would I even need to do this expansion step? or could i just use DVRBARS to copy the 2TB vhd directly to my new drive and just plug an play. If so, would you be so kind to point me to a 2TB vhd? Sorry, i didn't know that there were pre-expanded versions or I would have just asked for that directly. If you can help, its much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Bjjarm said:


> Thanks for the reply. I purchased a 2 TB WB red drive, and I managed to use DVRBARS to transfer the vhd to my new disk, and tivo now recognizes it. However, I'm failing miserably to do the second step of expanding the drive. I don't have a CD to boot from on my laptop, and the instructions i can find for a usb bootable process needs a 256Gb usb stick, which i don't have (i know in this day an age it shouldn't be too much of a problem). So I'm wondering if you sent a 2TB vhd, would I even need to do this expansion step? or could i just use DVRBARS to copy the 2TB vhd directly to my new drive and just plug an play. If so, would you be so kind to point me to a 2TB vhd? Sorry, i didn't know that there were pre-expanded versions or I would have just asked for that directly. If you can help, its much appreciated. Thanks!


2TB image sent. You can restore it with DvrBARS just like the base image and skip any further steps.


----------



## Bjjarm (Oct 14, 2021)

ggieseke said:


> 2TB image sent. You can restore it with DvrBARS just like the base image and skip any further steps.


I'm summarizing my steps here in hopes it helps a future poor soul whose Tivo Premiere Dies. Big thanks to ggieseke for the help!

How To Fix a Tivo Premiere Stuck on Loading Screen

Symptom: Tivo won't progress past the Tivo loading screen

Underlying Problem: Hard drive went bad, needed replacing

Steps to fix:

1) Decide on what size hard drive you want to replace the original with (Premiere's require 3.5" SATA drives, not the smaller 2.5" drives of later Tivo models). My original was 320 Gbs, I decided on 2Tb replacement drive because that's all we need. You probably want to choose a western digital red type device that is 5400 rpm (if you are advanced then feel free diverge here, but then you probably don't need to read this posting). The model for the new hard drive I wanted was WD20EFAXSP.

2) Go to this thread (the one I'm currently posting in) and request a new image of your model number WITH the requested size replacement (in my case the 2Tb disk above). In my case: TCD746320 with 2Tb. Ggieseke seems to be the user who supplies these.

3) If ggieseke (or another member) supplies you with the image via PM, download it from drop box to anywhere on your computer you'll remember. When you unzip it, it will end in *.vhd which stands for "virtual hard drive".

4) Order a hard drive of the size you decided on which matches the image size you obtained above. Note, there are comments that in order to go over 2Tb on the Tivo premiere, you need to eventually put on the new hard drive an image with operating system (OS) of at least 20.3.8 or later. As of the date of this posting, the image I was sent was so far past that point that you likely do not need to worry about this anymore (assuming you are starting fresh as I am because my hard drive died).

5) Optional: I did not have a desktop to plug the new hard drive into in order to accomplish the subsequent steps, so I had to order a cable/adapter. Order a USB to SATA cable adapter. Since the Tivo Premiere uses 3.5" disk drives, you must make sure you order a cable adapter that also has power AC adapter to run the 3.5" hard disk. The smaller 2.5" drives can be powered just off the USB cable, but not 3.5" drives.

6) Download DvrBars software. It's a single executable file, so place it on your desktop for ease of use.

7) When you receive your hard drive, plug the power cord into the outlet, plug the power line into the adapter. Plug the SATA end into the hard drive and plug the usb cable into the computer. Make sure this is done BEFORE starting up DvrBars, since DvrBars scans for available drives at startup and it may not detect your drive if you plug it in after starting up the program. Also make sure that you don't allow windows to touch or do anything to the new hard drive.

8) Right click on the DvrBars executable icon and click 'Run as administrator'. A Tivo like menu will pop up with options "Backup", "Restore", "Settings", "System Information". Choose "Restore" to highlight it, and then click the right arrow to bring up a new menu. "Full Restore" or "Quick Restore". Full restore will overwrite anything currently existing on the drive and makes sure it starts fresh. Quick restore will write the system files to the disk but leaves whatever junk was in tact on there already. If the drive is fresh from the factory, I'm told a quick restore will work, but I just did full restore for cleanliness. It took about 4 hours to finish. So select "Full Restore" to highlight and click the right arrow. This brings up a windows box with a title "Select Source File". This is the image you got from ggieseke or wherever you got yours that ends in *.vhd. Select the file and click open. The next menu is called "Select Target Drive". There are likely two options here. First is "Microsoft Virtual Disk", which is really just the *.vhd file you already loaded above. If you click this one, you'll get an error because you are essentially asking it to copy from the vhd file onto the vhd, which doesn't make sense. The second option will say something like "WDC WD20 EFAX-68B2RN1 SCSI Disk Device" or whatever model of hard disk you got. Select this second option and click the right arrow. It will bring you to a menu "Confirm Target Drive". It will also give you info like 'Name: \\.\PHYSICALDRIVE2', 'Size: 1.82Tb', etc. Click the right arrow to confirm. Let this run until it finishes and click ok. (4 hours for me)

9) You can now unplug the USB from the computer. Unplug the SATA connection to the hard drive. Now bring the new hard drive over to your Tivo and disconnect all cables from your Tivo so its just the box.

10) Unscrew the 4 screws on the back of the Tivo Premier with a Torx 10 screwdriver. Slide the cover off. Unscrew the four Torx 10 screws holding down the hard drive. Use a Torx 15 screwdriver to unscrew the metal rails from the hard drive and transfer them to your new hard drive (making sure the rails are facing the same direction on the new hard drive) using the same screwdriver. Use the 4 screws to attach the new hard drive with transferred rails to the same location. Plug in the SATA cord to the new hard drive. Close the cover, and rescrew the 4 back cover screws. Plug all cords back into the Tivo. I did the power cord last, so everything else was good to go.

11) Tivo should power on, and get past the starting up screen and then run you through the general setup. Mine had to update the software after going through set up and then restart and go through the start up AGAIN which was annoying. But when it finished, it worked.

Note: I did not have a CD rom drive to do the bootable MFSTools, nor a USB stick of 256Gbs to boot form USB. So the above *.vhd file, along with a new hard drive, the USB to SATA adapter, a laptop, DvrBars software, and the Torx screw drivers were all that was needed. By thinking ahead and asking for a pre-expanded *.vhd file of the size you want, you can avoid the complications of MFSTools which saved me a lot of headache.

The instructions could really be boiled down to: copy the *.vhd file to the new hard drive using DvrBars, then swap the hard drives in your tivo, and run setup again. But for those of us who don't do this regularly, the details are important so you feel you are doing each step correctly.

Threads I found useful to scan:

Help! Need an image for TCD746500 (TiVo Premiere)

Replacing the hard drive on a Premiere XL4.

Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS)

And this last one in particular is great, which I somehow found, and even after I knew that it existed, had a really hard time finding it again by searching:

Rebuild Premiere Hard Drive from Scratch


----------



## Dawg1980 (Nov 10, 2021)

Does this process effect the lifetime subscription?



Bjjarm said:


> I'm summarizing my steps here in hopes it helps a future poor soul whose Tivo Premiere Dies. Big thanks to ggieseke for the help!
> 
> How To Fix a Tivo Premiere Stuck on Loading Screen
> 
> ...


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Nope. The subscription is tied to the hardware, not the software. You may need to do a couple of calls so it picks up the service status from TiVo though.


----------



## tuvoc55 (Mar 13, 2021)

hello. would it also be possible to get a copy of the 2TB image please? i have a couple of premieres that i am looking to upgrade. thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

tuvoc55 said:


> hello. would it also be possible to get a copy of the 2TB image please? i have a couple of premieres that i am looking to upgrade. thanks in advance.


Is this for a TCD746xxx?


----------



## tuvoc55 (Mar 13, 2021)

yes please


----------



## Dawg1980 (Nov 10, 2021)

Would it be possible to get 2TB image for a TCD746500? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dawg1980 (Nov 10, 2021)

Dawg1980 said:


> Would it be possible to get 2TB image for a TCD746500? Thanks in advance!


Not sure if this is implied in my original request, but I'm requesting the pre-expanded 2TB image for a TCD746500. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

tuvoc55 said:


> hello. would it also be possible to get a copy of the 2TB image please? i have a couple of premieres that i am looking to upgrade. thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Dawg1980 said:


> Would it be possible to get 2TB image for a TCD746500? Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## tuvoc55 (Mar 13, 2021)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks !!


----------



## Dawg1980 (Nov 10, 2021)

I've downloaded DvrBARS image, extracted the DvrBARS executable, and connected the 2TB drive to the desktop. When I attempt to run as administrator the DvrBARS executable, the hour glass pops up momentarily, disappears and then nothing...the DvrBARS app doesn't run. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Dawg1980 said:


> I've downloaded DvrBARS image, extracted the DvrBARS executable, and connected the 2TB drive to the desktop. When I attempt to run as administrator the DvrBARS executable, the hour glass pops up momentarily, disappears and then nothing...the DvrBARS app doesn't run. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


That's usually caused by certain SD card readers. If you temporarily disable the card reader in Device Manager or BIOS you should be able to get DvrBARS to run.


----------



## Dawg1980 (Nov 10, 2021)

ggieseke said:


> That's usually caused by certain SD card readers. If you temporarily disable the card reader in Device Manager or BIOS you should be able to get DvrBARS to run.


That worked. Thanks!!


----------



## Nevada1K (Apr 9, 2007)

ggieseke,

My appreciation and gratitude for everything you do for us in this forum and helping us keep our older boxes operational.

At your conveience, would appreciate it if you could send me the expanded images (3TB and/or 4TB) for the 746320/746500 Premiere. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Nevada1K said:


> ggieseke,
> 
> My appreciation and gratitude for everything you do for us in this forum and helping us keep our older boxes operational.
> 
> At your conveience, would appreciate it if you could send me the expanded images (3TB and/or 4TB) for the 746320/746500 Premiere. Thank you in advance.


Sent.


----------



## Laroh (11 mo ago)

Mt Tivo HD just quit after 9 years. I need a disk image for a TCD746500. Can someone send me a link? Thanks in advance


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Laroh said:


> Mt Tivo HD just quit after 9 years. I need a disk image for a TCD746500. Can someone send me a link? Thanks in advance


Sent.


----------



## LeeStafford11 (Dec 31, 2018)

ugh.. I watched my Premiere reboot and then give me the blinking lights of death. tried to copy drive, no luck. original drive kept safe in box is also bad (grrr). Can I please get link to image I can drop on my drive to get this Premiere going again? thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

LeeStafford11 said:


> ugh.. I watched my Premiere reboot and then give me the blinking lights of death. tried to copy drive, no luck. original drive kept safe in box is also bad (grrr). Can I please get link to image I can drop on my drive to get this Premiere going again? thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## LeeStafford11 (Dec 31, 2018)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you for the image! It works until I try to expand the drive vi a mfsadd. I have tried the expansion right after laying the image on the new drive and also after the Tivo finishes all the downloads and reconfiguration including new OS. All I get is this each time after the mfsadd:








pressing CLEAR makes the Tivo do stuff for a long time and then reboot and then it's in a reboot loop after that point. never comes out of it. Should I not use mfsadd from mfstools 3.3 to perform the drive expansion?

thanks


----------



## lhannah (11 mo ago)

I need an image for a TCD746320. Can someone please send me a link? Thanks in advance


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

LeeStafford11 said:


> Thank you for the image! It works until I try to expand the drive vi a mfsadd. I have tried the expansion right after laying the image on the new drive and also after the Tivo finishes all the downloads and reconfiguration including new OS. All I get is this each time after the mfsadd


How big is the replacement drive? I have pre-expanded 746 images for drives up to 4TB.

Questions about MFS Tools will probably get a quicker answer in that thread.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

lhannah said:


> I need an image for a TCD746320. Can someone please send me a link? Thanks in advance


Sent.


----------



## LeeStafford11 (Dec 31, 2018)

LeeStafford11 said:


> Thank you for the image! It works until I try to expand the drive vi a mfsadd. I have tried the expansion right after laying the image on the new drive and also after the Tivo finishes all the downloads and reconfiguration including new OS. All I get is this each time after the mfsadd:
> View attachment 69328
> 
> pressing CLEAR makes the Tivo do stuff for a long time and then reboot and then it's in a reboot loop after that point. never comes out of it. Should I not use mfsadd from mfstools 3.3 to perform the drive expansion?
> ...


evidently this is a standard message after you expand a Premiere/Series4 and it should fix itself after you tap clear, thumbs down 3 times and enter, but it will only work if you use both mfsadd -x /dev/sdX _and_ apmfix /dev/sdX and let both of those programs work their magic. I was forgetting to use apmfix until I found a cookbook method for expanding a Premiere/Series4.

Click here to see the cookbook method

thanks for everyone's help. Appreciate it.


----------



## 2137957 (5 mo ago)

ggieseke said:


> PM sent. It's for a 746320, but you can expand it with jmfs.
> 
> Sorry about the DvrBARS image of your original drive. TiVo recently changed the file system on the OS partition from Ext2 to SquashFS even though it still says Ext2 in the partition table. If it can't read the file system it doesn't copy the OS partition at all, which is why your image from an up-to-date drive that still boots doesn't work. I need to add a few lines to just copy the OS partitions byte-for-byte if it can't read it, but I've been swamped at work. My old images from 2013 still work.


Hi, can you also send me the original image version of the premier XL so that I can have it copied to my new drive? My old drive giving me endless recurring Green Screen and I assume that is the bad drive problem. Thanks.


----------



## Antitrust (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi. Having problems with my Premiere. I need an image for a TCD746320. Can someone please send me a link? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Antitrust (Aug 22, 2013)

Antitrust said:


> Hi. Having problems with my Premiere. I need an image for a TCD746320. Can someone please send me a link? Thanks so much in advance!


Forgot to add it’s for a 320GB drive…. I can get it to accept kickstart codes but none of them work (e.g. for most 5x codes I end up with no signal on screen and solid green plus blue leds on the TiVo, , and with 76543210 I end up with no signal on screen and solid green plus amber leds on the tivo ...


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Antitrust said:


> Hi. Having problems with my Premiere. I need an image for a TCD746320. Can someone please send me a link? Thanks so much in advance!


Sent.


----------



## Antitrust (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## rjhertel (2 mo ago)

Seems my Premiere R74632 had a hard drive failure, hoping you've got a new image ggieseke. 

Surprised it lasted 12 years as it is.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

rjhertel said:


> Seems my Premiere R74632 had a hard drive failure, hoping you've got a new image ggieseke.
> 
> Surprised it lasted 12 years as it is.


Sent.


----------



## concentrate7 (2 mo ago)

Hi! I'm getting the signs that my hard drive is dying for my TCD746500. Can someone provide me an image, please? Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

concentrate7 said:


> Hi! I'm getting the signs that my hard drive is dying for my TCD746500. Can someone provide me an image, please? Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## farnyiello (1 mo ago)

Hi ggieseke. I'm looking for a 2TB TCD746500 image. I've tried expanding it on my own in the past but I ran into some issues with the tools. Probably due to my lack of knowledge. Is there any chance I can get an already expanded 2TB image for the TCD746500? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

farnyiello said:


> Hi ggieseke. I'm looking for a 2TB TCD746500 image. I've tried expanding it on my own in the past but I ran into some issues with the tools. Probably due to my lack of knowledge. Is there any chance I can get an already expanded 2TB image for the TCD746500? Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## jasonkinner (30 d ago)

The hard drive on my TCD846510 suddenly and completely died :/
Would anyone be able to send an image that I can use to write to a replacement drive?


----------



## tm123333 (14 d ago)

I need a 1tb image for a new WD Purple. The unit I'm upgrading is a r74650. Anyone still sending images?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

tm123333 said:


> I need a 1tb image for a new WD Purple. The unit I'm upgrading is a r74650. Anyone still sending images?


Sent.


----------

